# Lettre à un Artiste Conceptuel débutant



## katelijn (19 Juin 2005)

Suite à l'émission sur France 2 de Michel Drucker avec comme invité le Ministre de la Culture, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de réagir. On y a parlé de tous les aspects de la culture en France, sauf la peinture. Elle a été remplacée par l' Art conceptuel. Le Musée de Tokyo expose des bouées de canards en plastique suspendues à un crochet; Il paraît que ça ouvre l'esprit a l'intelligence!
Je vous joins donc une lettre ouverte de mon mari afin de donner quelques conseils aux "Artistes Conceptuels."                                                                                                                                     

Lettre à un artiste conceptuel débutant 

 Lorsque j'étais étudiant aux Beaux-Arts on nous apprenait a dessiner d'après l'Antique, a faire des dessins  de nu, tout cela dans un esprit que n'aurait pas renié Ingres. Cela les trois premières années et soudain en  quatrième année tout cela explosait, on pouvait faire des  cartons de tapisserie sous la houlette de Mathieu Mategot ( il s'agissait d'agrandir un frottis de pinceau de 2 cm par 3) en carton de tapisserie de 4 mètres par 6. Captivant, les plus doués, ou les plus fayots avaient le droit de devenir nègres attitrés du Maestro. C'était mon premier contact avec mon premier escroc de l'art contemporain. Dans d'autres ateliers, des élèves soudains inspirés, essayaient de sortir la quintessence de leurs tripes dans des magmas colorés, couleurs salies de préférence de peur que quelque bien pensant aille trouver cela beau! 
J'étais rentré aux Beaux - Arts (de nos jours on a enlevé le mot Beaux) pour y devenir peintre, dessinateur, graveur, sculpteur que sais-je. Ayant toujours réservé l'usage de mes tripes et de ma libido a d'autres activités, j'ai opté pour étudier le design en Finlande (ça n'existait pas en France en 65). Apres quelques succès, je me suis mis a l'architecture un domaine passionnant ou hélas le résultat final ne dépendait pas que de moi. J'ai vécu quelques chantiers exceptionnels avec des Compagnons du Devoir dont je garde un merveilleux souvenir. 
Au cours de 43 ans de "Beaux-Arts", j'ai démarré en 1961, je me disais que je n'en savais jamais assez, que ma  formation n'était qu'à son début, que vers 120 ans, j'allais a une sorte de "Maîtrise" de mes Arts. Puisque tout cela c'est la même chose. En 68, j'ai occupé les Beaux-Arts pour que ça s'améliore, pour que l'école s'ouvre sur la réalité  extérieure. Si j'avais pu savoir! L'abstraction des années 60 se ringardisant a vue d'oeil, je nourrissais des espoirs sur 
 un grand retour au classicisme suivant le cycle bien connu que j'avais étudié en Histoire de l'Art: Primitif - Classique - Baroque. Certaines oeuvres abstraites ayant néanmoins enchanté mon oeil, j'avais décidé de les classer dans les primitifs ça ne me semblait pas abusif! Place donc, au classicisme. Youpi! Je reprends mes pinceaux. C'était compter sans les branleurs de tout poil, de toutes obédience, de toutes nationalités. Pour faire du classicisme, ou du primitif, ou du baroque il y a un hic: il faut bosser. Vivre comme un escargot, sans les joies de l'hermaphrodisme. Pas le temps de rameuter les foules, pas le temps de visiter tous les pisse-copie ni de participer aux expositions locales pour recevoir la médaille d'or de la ville de Trifouillis les Oies. Mais nos branleurs se mirent a penser, ils n'ont que ça a faire, qu'il y avait un grand raccourci: Le Conceptuel. Plus besoin de faire de l'art, il suffit d'être un artiste. La voie (pas très fraîche) étant ouverte par Marcel Duchamp et son urinoir pendant que son frère Jaques Villon continuait sa vie d'escargot rhumatisant pour faire une oeuvre admirable. On aurait du décorer le type qui a pissé dedans a Beaubourg, c'est le meilleur usage que l'on peut faire d'un urinoir.

 Décider qu'on est Artiste est très facile: 
A) Vous en parlez a votre entourage, en général et dans un premier temps ça les valorise. 
 B) Faites imprimer des cartes de visite: Mr. X  Artiste Plasticien. 
 C) Trouvez un concept, c'est le plus dur, n' oubliez pas que vous êtes des dizaines de milliers a chercher un concept nouveau.  (les rayures et les carrelages blancs c'est déjà pris ...) 
 D) Mélangez les genres, faites appel a des musiciens, des vidéastes (mieux devenez le vous même). Et surtout faites des PERFORMANCES, ça n'est, 
rassurez vous jamais très performant mais il faut et j'insiste dessus, que ça soit très con, n'y mettez aucune malice. Vos vidéos doivent impérativement être impossibles a regarder, vos photos le plus floues possible. Avec un peu de chance, vous pourrez intéresser le FRAC de votre coin qui vous passera une commande officielle. Ne leur vendez que le concept, avec les oeuvres matérielles ils sont embêtés: ils ne savent pas quoi en faire.
E) Liez vous d'amitié avec un ou une critique d'art qui sort de douze ans d'analyse, assurez vous que ce qu'il écrit est rigoureusement incompréhensible même pour un de ces confrères. N'oubliez pas qu'il y a quelques années la critique était facile et l'art difficile. De nos jours, c'est le contraire. Ne perdez vas votre temps a essayer de comprendre ce que vous faites, votre critique préféré le fera a votre place. Vous en serez ravi et tout étonné. 
 F) N'oubliez plus jamais que tout ce qui sort de vous, par tous les orifices, que ce que vous choisissez avec votre cerveau, voir sans, devient de l'art, que même si vous êtes moche, tordu ou bancal, vous êtes une oeuvre d'art. D'ailleurs en général c'est l'avis de votre maman.
 G) Vous êtes devenu un artiste conceptuel pluridisciplinaire, ça vous donne sûrement le droit de toucher les ASSEDIC d'intermittent du spectacle (il faut bien bouffer). Vous avez le droit d'aller gueuler chez le Ministre, qu'il soit de droite ou de gauche ça n'est pas grave, le snobisme remplace avantageusement la Culture. Même le Maire de votre ville vous  filera des subventions de peur de passer pour un con. La liste n'est pas exhaustive. 

 Bon vent.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

rien compris.


----------



## belluard (19 Juin 2005)

analyse très juste, bravo!


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

Oui tout à fait !!!

Trés juste !


----------



## danar (19 Juin 2005)

Mmmh, ça fait du bien de savoir qu'on n'est pas seul !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

macG grouille d'artistes  








_... qui ne s'gnorent surtout pas _​


----------



## rezba (19 Juin 2005)

katelijn, je ne voudrais pas que mon commentaire blesse ton mari, mais :

le ton de sa lettre ouverte est tout à la fois réactionnaire et conservateur. Les arguments qu'ils mobilisent sont exactement les mêmes que ceux qui ont fait de Duchamp ce qu'il est aujourd'hui. Aussi désolants et remplis d'une certaine aigreur. Si c'est sur l'absence de clairvoyance des finnanceurs publics qu'il veut taper, qu'il le fasse vraiment, et avec des arguments solides. Mais bon, tout ça n'est pas très grave. 



			
				katelijn a dit:
			
		

> G) Vous êtes devenu un artiste conceptuel pluridisciplinaire, ça vous donne sûrement le droit de toucher les ASSEDIC d'intermittent du spectacle (il faut bien bouffer).



En revanche, finir par ça, c'est carrément populiste. Le statut d'intermittent exclut les plasticiens et autres "artistes conceptuels" (sauf à ce qu'ils soient décorateurs de spectacle ou de cinéma, et à plein temps). Les autres sont profs d'arts plastiques, rmistes ou précaires d'une autre sorte. Quant aux intermittents du spectacle, je ne leur connais que deux camps d'ennemis capables d'en faire une dénonciation populiste : les patrons des patrons actuels, et un parti dirigé par un borgne.


----------



## patlek (19 Juin 2005)

Poussez vous!!!; je vais faire une WebConceptualPerformance, là!, sous vos yeux ébahis et éblouis!!





      i                                                                 i




i






                                                i






i        

                                     i 













i






Glou!
















C' était les i glou
Voilà (Concept Déposé)


----------



## katelijn (19 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> katelijn, je ne voudrais pas que mon commentaire blesse ton mari, mais :
> 
> le ton de sa lettre ouverte est tout à la fois réactionnaire et conservateur. Les arguments qu'ils mobilisent sont exactement les mêmes que ceux qui ont fait de Duchamp ce qu'il est aujourd'hui. Aussi désolants et remplis d'une certaine aigreur. Si c'est sur l'absence de clairvoyance des finnanceurs publics qu'il veut taper, qu'il le fasse vraiment, et avec des arguments solides. Mais bon, tout ça n'est pas très grave.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir rezba,
Pas du tout, le débat est ouvert
Mais là, il y'a un superbe onglet qui nous attend  :love:

Donc, à tout à l'heure!


----------



## da capo (19 Juin 2005)

J'invite à l'ami katelijn à s'engager de lui-même dans un long et fructueux travail d'analyse comme le critique d'art dont il parlait pour aller trouver d'où lui vient cet écoeurement.
De sa prime enfance ?


----------



## alan.a (19 Juin 2005)

Mince, je suis démasqué.  
(il faut quand même que je rende mes assedics que je touche pas ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mince, je suis démasqué.
> (il faut quand même que je rende mes assedics que je touche pas ?)



T'inquiètes, ils t'auront au tournan, de Villepin va appliquer la méthode Raffarin pour renflouer les finances de l'état : à partir de dorénavant, tout contribuable n'atteignant pas un seuil minimum d'imposition sera sévèrement taxé de deux fois le montant total de ses revenus (une fois pour la France, et une fois pour lui apprendre ... Non mais !  :hein:  :mouais: 


   

_Note à l'attention des cardiaques crédules : c'est une blague._


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

Dites c'est grave pour moi si je comprends rien ??


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dites c'est grave pour moi si je comprends rien ??



Nan, c'est normal : c'est conceptuel.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

Oui mais d'habitude quand c'est consexuel je comprends...

Là non...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais d'habitude quand c'est consexuel je comprends...
> 
> Là non...



CON-CEP-TUEL... Excuse, j'avais la bouche pleine.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> CON-CEP-TUEL... Excuse, j'avais la bouche pleine.



Ah ben voilà faut pas chercher plus loin...

C'est pour ça que je comprends pas...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben voilà faut pas chercher plus loin...
> 
> C'est pour ça que je comprends pas...



Comme quoi, c'est vrai que ça rend sourd !


----------



## katelijn (19 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> katelijn, je ne voudrais pas que mon commentaire blesse ton mari, mais :
> 
> le ton de sa lettre ouverte est tout à la fois réactionnaire et conservateur. Les arguments qu'ils mobilisent sont exactement les mêmes que ceux qui ont fait de Duchamp ce qu'il est aujourd'hui. Aussi désolants et remplis d'une certaine aigreur. Si c'est sur l'absence de clairvoyance des finnanceurs publics qu'il veut taper, qu'il le fasse vraiment, et avec des arguments solides. Mais bon, tout ça n'est pas très grave.



Je ne suis pas blessé, mais réactionnaire certainement. Comment ne peut on pas réagir au n'importe quoi ambiant? Conservateur, pas du tout! je ne tiens pas du tout à conserver ce qui prétend être l'art contemporain et n'est que l'expression d'une vacuité intellectuelle désormais généralisée. Une pseudo élite impose une dictature sur de malheureux décideurs politiques qui n'en
peuvent mais. On ne peux même pas leur en vouloir! Et justement c'est très grave. 






			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, finir par ça, c'est carrément populiste. Le statut d'intermittent exclut les plasticiens et autres "artistes conceptuels" (sauf à ce qu'ils soient décorateurs de spectacle ou de cinéma, et à plein temps). Les autres sont profs d'arts plastiques, rmistes ou précaires d'une autre sorte. Quant aux intermittents du spectacle, je ne leur connais que deux camps d'ennemis capables d'en faire une dénonciation populiste : les patrons des patrons actuels, et un parti dirigé par un borgne.



Ma remarque sur les intermittents est simplement ironique. Om peut facilement remarquer que les "plasticiens" s' embarquent de plus en plus dans des positions de scénographes, etc ... Qui peuvent leur permettre de revendiquer éventuellement des ASSEDIC. A ce sujet on pourrait s'étonner qu'une  catégorie d'artistes et de techniciens soit plus indemnisées que les autres. A vue d'oeil ça ne les gène pas beaucoup. Bel exemple de solidarité du monde des Arts. A propos je ne suis définitivement pas plasticien, seulement peintre. C'est déjà assez difficile. Quand au borgne laisse le dans son coin,
le grand âge finira bien par faire son effet!


----------



## katelijn (19 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'invite à l'ami katelijn à s'engager de lui-même dans un long et fructueux travail d'analyse comme le critique d'art dont il parlait pour aller trouver d'où lui vient cet écoeurement.
> De sa prime enfance ?



Dans sa prime enfance, "il" allait tout a fait bien.


----------



## da capo (19 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Dans sa prime enfance, "il" allait tout a fait bien.


Eh, oui. C'est après que tout se complique...

Je n'ai aucune espèce d'idée du travail qu'il réalise et en conséquence je me garderai de toute espèce de supputation.

Mais, se placer ici comme il le fait en grand pourfendeur de l'envahisseur conceptuel, en grand défenseur, le dernier carré, l'irréductible "Peintre avec un grand P, donne de lui la même image que celle qu'il souhaite nous donner de l'usurpateur artistique, de l'escroc.

Voilà donc le Peintre avec un P comme pompier, comme "péter plus haut que son cul"

Voilà ce que m'inspire son texte, dont la partie finale en forme de mode d'emploi, me semble aussi pertinente et drôle que la fameuse recette de la dinde au whisky qui a fait (et n'a pas fini) le tour de france des boites emails.


----------



## katelijn (19 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Eh, oui. C'est après que tout se complique...
> 
> Je n'ai aucune espèce d'idée du travail qu'il réalise et en conséquence je me garderai de toute espèce de supputation.
> 
> ...



En attendant, une petite idée


----------



## MacMadam (20 Juin 2005)

Bon, ok, si l&#8217;art conceptuel prend le pas sur les disciplines dans lesquelles ton mari s&#8217;est investi, il est normal que ce dernier ait du ressentiment. Mais dénigrer un autre courant artistique est lamentable :mouais:
Ses arguments ne peuvent s&#8217;appliquer qu&#8217;à l&#8217;art « classique » et ne correspondent en rien aux critères de l&#8217;art conceptuel. Celui-ci ne résulte pas d&#8217;une initiative de «branleurs». A mon sens, c&#8217;est aussi réducteur que de renvoyer la peinture à sa pratique ou de ne la juger que d'après son esthétique. C&#8217;est creux et nous ne parlons plus d'art. Il n&#8217;y a pas «d&#8217;urinoir» ou de «canard en plastique», il n&#8217;y a que des représentations intellectuelles et sémantiques. Le message est réduit à sa plus simple réflexion. Et tant pis si certaines personnes ne peuvent apprécier ce travail, certes plus cérébral que visuel. Mais pitié, pas de comparaison incomparable.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2005)

Au risque de me faire passer pour un beauf, je n&#8217;éprouve personnellement aucun plaisir à assister à des expos de bouées canard en plastoc, d&#8217;urinoirs branlants, de bâtons de brosses colorés et autres joyeusetés du même genre, si ce n&#8217;est au moment où « l&#8217;artiste » s&#8217;approche de moi pour tenter de m&#8217;expliquer l&#8217;essence même de son ½uvre et sa raison d&#8217;exister &#8230; alors, c&#8217;est un grand moment&#8230; !!!!

Comprenez-moi bien, je ne dénigre absolument pas cette forme « d&#8217;art » chacun étant libre de s&#8217;exprimer à sa manière, mais je n&#8217;aime pas &#8230; c&#8217;est tout ! 

Quand même, parfois, j&#8217;en viens à regretter le gaspillage d&#8217;espace consacré à ce genre de manifestations de « bric-à-brac » au détriment d&#8217;artistes plus classiques qui ne trouvent pas ou plus d&#8217;endroits pour s&#8217;exprimer !

Mais chacun fait ce qu&#8217;il veut !!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

Comme le dit trés justement luchini dans un film que j'ai oublié...

L'art c'est pas de faire le con en espérant que celui qui regarde sera intelligent à ta place...

J'aime bien...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2005)

Enfin, j&#8217;avoue qu&#8217;il y a quand même un peu de jalousie dans mes propos &#8230; une de mes connaissances, artiste conceptuelle elle aussi, fabrique des lampes de chevet à l&#8217;aide de fils de cuivre peints et tordus dans tous les sens ! (faut bien bouffer !) matériel : un bout de fil électrique, une prise, un socquet, une lampe de 40W, et quelques mètres de fils de cuivre et de rubans de différentes couleurs &#8230; si j&#8217;en trouve une, je ne la ramasse même pas !!!!

Ben, ça s&#8217;arrache à 250 Euros pièce et elle ne parvient pas à suivre la demande !!!!

Alors, qui est le con dans l&#8217;histoire ???????????


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

Ben ceux qui achêtent évidement !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> katelijn, je ne voudrais pas que mon commentaire blesse ton mari, mais :
> 
> le ton de sa lettre ouverte est tout à la fois réactionnaire et conservateur. Les arguments qu'ils mobilisent sont exactement les mêmes que ceux qui ont fait de Duchamp ce qu'il est aujourd'hui. Aussi désolants et remplis d'une certaine aigreur. Si c'est sur l'absence de clairvoyance des finnanceurs publics qu'il veut taper, qu'il le fasse vraiment, et avec des arguments solides. Mais bon, tout ça n'est pas très grave.



Non, il y a aussi des anciens intermittents qui savent très bien que ce statut est un tissus d'ineptie qui fait de la France, l'un des rares états où les "artistes" sont payés par l'état (indirectement pas le biais des assedic)


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comme le dit trés justement luchini dans un film que j'ai oublié...
> 
> L'art c'est pas de faire le con en espérant que celui qui regarde sera intelligent à ta place...
> 
> J'aime bien...



Dans ce même film Bruel disait:
"ce qu'il y a de bien avec les intellectuels, c'est que tu leur fait un plan de 10 minutes sur un oeuf, ils vont imaginer le poussin, les mouillettes, Yul Brinner...
Alors que les cons, ça les emmerde, ils s'en vont.
Parvenir à intéresser même les cons, c'est ce qui demande le plus d'intelligence"


----------



## katelijn (20 Juin 2005)

Non! Tout ne se vaut pas. Non!
Des goûts et des couleurs il y a lieu de discuter.
Non! Le fait que ça se vend n'est pas un passeport pour la qualité.
Le contraire non plus d'ailleurs ...
La cocaïne se vend très bien, merci, est ce pour autant un bon produit?
RESISTEZ, comme les Cevenols en leur temps. Si vous voyez que le Roi est nu,
faites comme l'enfant d'Anderssen dîtes "le Roi est nu". Vous verrez, vous vous
sentirez mieux.


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ça s?arrache à 250 Euros pièce et elle ne parvient pas à suivre la demande !!!!



Pas de l'art ça, de l'artisanat, peut-être, quoique on peut discuter. Mais à première lecture, artisanat. C'est bien aussi, mais ce n'est pas la même chose.



> Alors, qui est le con dans l?histoire ???????????   [/font][/size]


Celui qui achète un macintosh parce que c'est beau ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2005)

On dit parfois : "quand le Sage montre la lune, l'imbécile regarde le doigt !!!"

Et bien, je ne suis pas d'accord !!! ce qu'on ne dit pas, c'est que le Sage a accroché une bouée canard en plastoc au bout de son doigt pour attirer le regard ... et après on se fait taxer d'imbécile parce qu'on le regarde avec ébahissement et stupéfaction !!!!
Et puis, la lune on la voit toutes les nuits ... mais un Sage agitant son doigt, c'est plus rare !!!!


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> On dit parfois : "quand le Sage montre la lune, l'imbécile regarde le doigt !!!"



De toutes façons, dans cette histoire, personne ne dit jamais de quel doigt il s'agit, ça me semble pourtant de première importance : à mon avis, celui que regarde l'imbécile, c'est celui qu'il vient de sortir de son nez pour le curer ; l'histoire du sage qui montre la lune n'est là que pour noyer le poisson (sans penser à mal, Grug, sans penser à mal !   )  

PS. Salut TheBig   Faut t'appeler Jesus maintenant ?    On n'a pas fini de s'en payer une tranche !


----------



## katelijn (20 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui achète un macintosh parce que c'est beau ?



C'est déjà une très bonne raison


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Non! Tout ne se vaut pas. Non!
> Des goûts et des couleurs il y a lieu de discuter.
> Non! Le fait que ça se vend n'est pas un passeport pour la qualité.
> Le contraire non plus d'ailleurs ...
> ...



Ah, mais voilà enfin des propos plus "mesurés" et plus appréciables.
On peut dire ce qu'on veut de l'art conceptuel, de toutes façons c'est fait pour parler. Certains ne supportent pas duchamp eh bien soit : il n'en reste pas moins que l'olibrius qui a pissé dans l'urinoir s'est trompé : il n'y a pas de provocation dans son geste puisque que l'objet n'est pas l'oeuvre, l'objet n'est en fait que le véhicule de la pensée de l'artiste.
Un peu comme s'il avait pissé sur un livre de mathématiques : les axiomes de la géométrie n'en souffriront pas...

"Il y a lieu de discuter" me semble être le mot juste. Car l'art comme il se décline souvent aujourd'hui n'est que paroles. Tu y cherches un support matériel, esthétique, quantifiable ? L'art t'échappe dans une de ses formes, c'est tout.
On va pas en faire une maladie non plus.

Ah, le beau. On n'a pas fini d'en parler...


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà une très bonne raison


Eh bien, acheter une oeuvre parce que le discours qui l'accompagne est "beau" est tout aussi valable.
A part que je ne poserai pas le discours sur mon bureau mais que je m'en empregnerai.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Suite à l'émission sur France 2 de Michel Drucker avec comme invité le Ministre de la Culture, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de réagir. On y a parlé de tous les aspects de la culture en France, sauf la peinture. Elle a été remplacée par l' Art conceptuel. Le Musée de Tokyo expose des bouées de canards en plastique suspendues à un crochet; Il paraît que ça ouvre l'esprit a l'intelligence!
> Je vous joins donc une lettre ouverte de mon mari afin de donner quelques conseils aux "Artistes Conceptuels."
> 
> Lettre à un artiste conceptuel débutant
> ...



Fais gaffe, si il y a des lecteurs de Télérama, tu vas te faire des ennemis


----------



## katelijn (20 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, acheter une oeuvre parce que le discours qui l'accompagne est "beau" est tout aussi valable.
> A part que je ne poserai pas le discours sur mon bureau mais que je m'en empregnerai.



Je veux bien que tu m'expliques

Si tu as eu la chance de voir "La ronde de nuit" de Rembrandt au Rijksmuseum d'Amsterdam, tu peux comprendre que la beauté peut se passer d'explications


----------



## katelijn (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, si il y a des lecteurs de Télérama, tu vas te faire des ennemis




 :affraid:  :affraid: 

Meuh non, pas pour ça


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2005)

expliquer quoi ? la dématérialisation de certaines formes d'art ?
Non, je n'ai pas vu la ronde de nuit à Amsterdam, mais oui j'ai vu d'autres oeuvres classiques, et loin de moi l'idée de dire qu'elles ne valent pas tripette.
Mais l'art conceptuel a ses pompiers, ses natures mortes ...

Que tu te plaignes que tous les arts soient noyés sous une bannière unique, celle de l'art conceptuel, est légitime. Mais comparer une forme à une autre n'a pas trop d'intérêt.

On ne danse presque plus sur Edith Piaf, mais cela n'en reste pas moins de belles productions musicales


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> Meuh non, pas pour ça



Malheureuse, tu ne les connais pas!! :affraid:
Le lecteur de Télérama, applaudit à tout rompre au moindre film serbo-croate (sans à priori sur les serbo-croates, j'en connais des sympas) en plan séquence et filmé de loin ou sur un étron bien éclairé dans une exposition et ce sans comprendre pourquoi le critique a dit que c'était géniaaaAAAAAAaaaal, mais si il l'a dit c'est que ça devait l'être et comme il ne veut pas passer pour un con.
Il a un cousin proche: le critique du Nouvel Obs', qui vaut des points aussi.

En art, un seul truc compte: on aime ou pas. Que ce soit conceptuel, intellignet ou con, on s'en fout. On aime et on n'a pas d'explication à entendre pour savoir si c'est beau.
L'art ne s'explique pas, il s'apprécie. Si il doit s'expliquer, ce n'est plus de l'art, c'est du foutage de gueule.


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Malheureuse, tu ne les connais pas!! :affraid:
> Le lecteur de Télérama, applaudit à tout rompre au moindre film serbo-croate (sans à priori sur les serbo-croates, j'en connais des sympas)



Par contre, avec beaucoup d'à priori sur le lecteur de Télérama. Et le lecteur serbo-croate de Télérama, t'en penses quoi ?


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> L'art ne s'explique pas, il s'apprécie. Si il doit s'expliquer, ce n'est plus de l'art, c'est du foutage de gueule.


Je ne pense pas comme toi.
Je pense que l'art cela s'apprend. Il y a celles et ceux pour qui l'apprentissage sera plus rapide et celles et ceux pour qui cela ne sera pas facile.
Apprécier l'art, c'est comme apprécier un vin : au delà de la première approche, il y a le travail de lecture, de références. Certes le vocabulare de l'oenologie peut paraître "ridicule" pour certains, mais alors ? Cela enlève-t-il du goût au vin ? Non, au contraire cela permet d'en parler.

Et surtout, c'est ce qui va permettre d'aller au delà du j'aime j'aime pas égoiste sans lendemain.

Nous progressons parce que nous nous confrontons, nous nous confrontons par la parole.
L'art sans la parole est orphelin.

Pas besoin d'être critique d'art, seulement besoin d'avoir envie.


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que l'art cela s'apprend. Il y a celles et ceux pour qui l'apprentissage sera plus rapide et celles et ceux pour qui cela ne sera pas facile.



En plus, si tu es noir, juif et borgne, ce ne sera vraiment pas, mais alors vraiment pas facile.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, avec beaucoup d'à priori sur le lecteur de Télérama. Et le lecteur serbo-croate de Télérama, t'en penses quoi ?



Krystof il lit télérama euh !!!

nananère !!!

la honte...


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Krystof il lit télérama euh !!!
> 
> nananère !!!
> 
> la honte...



Je t'emmerde, fils


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

Bouh il est vexé !!!!

Moi ça fait 4 ans qu'ils m'emmerdent à m'envoyer des propositions d'abonnement à cause de TOI !!!!

Salaud !!


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bouh il est vexé !!!!
> 
> Moi ça fait 4 ans qu'ils m'emmerdent à m'envoyer des propositions d'abonnement à cause de TOI !!!!
> 
> Salaud !!



Merde, t'as toujours pas cédé   

Bon, bah je vais essayer avec le chasseur français alors


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Merde, t'as toujours pas cédé
> 
> Bon, bah je vais essayer avec le chasseur français alors



j'ai déjà !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En plus, si tu es noir, juif et borgne, ce ne sera vraiment pas, mais alors vraiment pas facile.



que t'a-t-il donc fait, Sammy Davis Jr pour mériter tant de haine ?     



_Pour les p'tits jeunes qui ne connaissent pas, Sammy Davis Jr etait noir, juif et borgne._


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Merde, t'as toujours pas cédé
> 
> Bon, bah je vais essayer avec le chasseur français alors



C'était évident, qu'il avait déjà, mais rassures toi, seules les petites annonces retiennent son intérêt.


----------



## katelijn (20 Juin 2005)

Bon, je vous laisse à la récré pour l'instant.   

Là, j'ai une discution très importante avec mes enfants sur la culture des "Rastafari", donc la Bible,
Identité, etc ... je ne suis pas sûre que je vais m'en sortir   

A bientôt pour la suite sur l'art conceptuel, on a jamais dit "contemporain"


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'était évident, qu'il avait déjà, mais rassures toi, seules les petites annonces retiennent son intérêt.



Il le connait le CF lui.. 

Coquin !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il le connait le CF lui..
> 
> Coquin !



Bien sur, de réputation, quand j'étais gamin, c'était un des sujets de plaisanterie récurrent à la maison.


----------



## katelijn (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> L'art ne s'explique pas, il s'apprécie. Si il doit s'expliquer, ce n'est plus de l'art, c'est du foutage de gueule.






			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas comme toi.
> Je pense que l'art cela s'apprend. Il y a celles et ceux pour qui l'apprentissage sera plus rapide et celles et ceux pour qui cela ne sera pas facile.
> Apprécier l'art, c'est comme apprécier un vin : au delà de la première approche, il y a le travail de lecture, de références. Certes le vocabulare de l'oenologie peut paraître "ridicule" pour certains, mais alors ? Cela enlève-t-il du goût au vin ? Non, au contraire cela permet d'en parler.



Avant tout, je tiens à souligner que je parle d'art conceptuel et pas d'art contemporain.
Je vous donne plusieurs exemples:

En 2002 ou 2003, la FRAC de Lille achète un tableau: (je ne me souviens pas du nom de l'artiste)
une toile enduite de un kilo de purée de brocoli et 200 gr. de carottes pour les coins, pour la modique somme de 31000 ¤ . Un journaliste s'est aventuré a demander à la Conservatrice comment elle comptait faire pour la conservation du tableau. Réponse: Dans un premier temps dans un frigo, (c'est pratique pour les visiteurs) et après on jette, puisque on avait acheté le concept et qu'on peux reproduire le tableau a tout moment. Ça fait cher le kg. de brocoli, non?

Un autre Artiste emballe de superbes paysages dans des km. de tissu. Franchement, je considère que c'est de la pollution! Pourquoi les FRACS ne s'intéressent pas aux paysans de Champagne-Lorraine? Eux aussi emballent leurs bottes de foin dans du plastique multicolore. Ça leur mettrait du beurre dans les épinards.

Un autre provocateur: Maurizio Cattalan! Lui il a les idées et que ça!. (Le Pape et le météorite, L'enfant pendu, Kennedy dans son cercueil, ...) C'est un Sculpteur de talent qui réalise ses sculptures: Daniel Druet. (Réalise en entre autre les statues du Musée Grevin)
Starmac, que répondrai tu à tes enfants si au cours d'une promenade en ville, vous découvrez pendu
à une potence la statue d'un enfant plus vrai que nature?

Une autre artiste atteinte de sévères courants d'air au niveau du bocal, massacre son corps à coup de bistouri.

Je n'y peux rien, quand je vois tout ça je me dis que l'art conceptuel c'est l'antichambre de l'hôpital psychiatrique


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Avant tout, je tiens à souligner que je parle d'art conceptuel et pas d'art contemporain.
> Je vous donne plusieurs exemples:
> 
> En 2002 ou 2003, la FRAC de Lille achète un tableau: (je ne me souviens pas du nom de l'artiste)
> ...



Le problème, c'est qu'un jour, un artiste à fait fortune avec de la provoc, et depuis, un tas de gens, dans presque tous les cas complètement dépourvus de talent, se ruent pour exploiter le filon, qui est entretenu par un tas de phénomènes snobino-économiques, autour desquels gravitent pigeons et rapaces en tous genres.


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Starmac, que répondrai tu à tes enfants si au cours d'une promenade en ville, vous découvrez pendu à une potence la statue d'un enfant plus vrai que nature?



J'avoue ne pas m'être posé la question.
Mais passée la répulsion immédiate due à un tel spectacle, il y aurait une phase de recherche pour comprendre.
Le choix d'un forme aussi radicale n'est pas innocent et c'est cela qu'il faut déterminer.

Je ne suis pas, loin de là, un spécialiste es art moderne, contemporain, classique et/ou conceptuel. Mais je me garde bien de tirer des conclusions trop rapides, trop viscérables quand je suis face à un spectacle qui me dépasse. Je cherche pour apporter une appréciation. Voilà. C'est tout.



			
				katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y peux rien, quand je vois tout ça je me dis que l'art conceptuel c'est l'antichambre de l'hôpital psychiatrique


Il faut croire que je trouve un certain intérêt à essayer d'apprécier les productions de quelques artistes torturés 

Mais je veux bien comprendre ta réaction. Elle n'est pas moins légitime que celle de l'homme intéressé que je suis.


----------



## Lo1911 (21 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Suite à ...
> 
> Bon vent.


Bref, tu te rends compte que ton parcours de tâcheron réactionnaire et passéiste ne te permettra jamais de gagner plein de pognon en installant à la FIAC deux conneries trouvées à Emmaus que tu leur factures 30 000 Euros. Tu es amer et déprimé, et en plus la mode est aux artistes qui ont la pêche. C'est moche.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Avant tout, je tiens à souligner que je parle d'art conceptuel et pas d'art contemporain.
> Je vous donne plusieurs exemples:
> 
> En 2002 ou 2003, la FRAC de Lille achète un tableau: (je ne me souviens pas du nom de l'artiste)
> ...



et l'autre dont j'ai oublié le nom qui chiait sur des toiles et vendait ça une fortune, c'est pas hallucinant de connerie, ça?

Dali faisait de l'art conceptuel et c'était artistique. Combien aujourd'hui font du concept (et encore...) et pas de l'art?


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et l'autre dont j'ai oublié le nom qui chiait sur des toiles



Léonardo diScato.


----------



## katelijn (21 Juin 2005)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Bref, tu te rends compte que ton parcours de tâcheron réactionnaire et passéiste ne te permettra jamais de gagner plein de pognon en installant à la FIAC deux conneries trouvées à Emmaus que tu leur factures 30 000 Euros. Tu es amer et déprimé, et en plus la mode est aux artistes qui ont la pêche. C'est moche.



Je viens de vendre pour 31000 ¤ de peintures à un Musée ce qui pour un tacheron réactionnaire et passeiste n'est pas si mal. Je m'attendais à des réactions de ce genre, mais voilà je ne plaide pas pour mon saint. Je suis en contrat avec Opera Gallery (Paris, New York, Miami, Singapour) et étudie actuellement un dévis pour un plafond d'opera, ce qui finalement ne me rend ni amer ni déprimé.
J'ai la pêche et c'est pas triste! Ce qui est triste c'est la carrière de la plupart des zozos conceptuels.


----------



## katelijn (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et l'autre dont j'ai oublié le nom qui chiait sur des toiles et vendait ça une fortune, c'est pas hallucinant de connerie, ça?
> 
> Dali faisait de l'art conceptuel et c'était artistique. Combien aujourd'hui font du concept (et encore...) et pas de l'art?



C'était un allemand qui vendait sa "production" dans des boites de conserve. Ça s'appellait
"Merde d'artiste" (si, si, en français le titre)


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2005)

Trop drôle !
Tu es de Nancy


----------



## katelijn (23 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Trop drôle !
> Tu es de Nancy


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Juin 2005)

Juste une remarque en passant. 

Je trouve curieux que lorsqu'on entend dire ou que l'on lit "Untel est naze, c'est même pas un chanteur", ou " les bouquins de Marc Levy, c'est nul, c'est pas de la littérature", personne ne proteste. Même chose quand il s'agit de démolir un film ou un réalisateur, de préférence connu.

Par contre, quand il s'agit d'un peintre, d'un maquettiste ou d'un photographe par exemple, là on répond souvent "qu'on n'a rien compris", on est réac et vieux con, qu'on ne se rend pas compte du travail, etc...

Je constate qu'il y a clairement 2 poids deux mesures, mais j'ignore d'où ça vient.

Pour ce qui est de l'art conceptuel, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser que c'est aussi un moyen pour l'artiste d'éviter toute comparaison avec les anciens, parce que n'est-ce pas, ça n'a rien à voir ; ni avec les contemporains parce que n'est-ce pas, c'est pas du tout la même démarche.
Mais je me trompe sûrement. En tout cas tant mieux s'il y en a qui aiment.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Juste une remarque en passant.
> 
> Je trouve curieux que lorsqu'on entend dire ou que l'on lit "Untel est naze, c'est même pas un chanteur", ou " les bouquins de Marc Levy, c'est nul, c'est pas de la littérature", personne ne proteste. Même chose quand il s'agit de démolir un film ou un réalisateur, de préférence connu.
> 
> ...




C'est ce que je disais plus haut. Etre populaire est mal vu en France. Mieux vaut faire un film qui fait 300 entrées ou un bouquin qui se vendra à 45 exemplaires qu'un truc qui marche et qui sera immédiatement taxé de commercial quel que soit sa qualité...


----------



## da capo (24 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je disais plus haut. Etre populaire est mal vu en France. Mieux vaut faire un film qui fait 300 entrées ou un bouquin qui se vendra à 45 exemplaires qu'un truc qui marche et qui sera immédiatement taxé de commercial quel que soit sa qualité...


Le mythe de l'artiste maudit mais encensé par l'intelligentsia n'est plus agité que par des personnes à courte vue, Fab'Fab.
Dis plutôt qu'on a encore une chance de faire un film, un disque ou un bouquin même si toute l'artillerie marketing/distribution n'est pas derrière soi.
Et par exemple, heureusement qu'il existe une avance sur recettes, heureusement... Et ne t'en déplaise, ce système et les autres profite aussi largement aux productions vulgairement commerciales.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Le mythe de l'artiste maudit mais encensé par l'intelligentsia n'est plus agité que par des personnes à courte vue, Fab'Fab.
> Dis plutôt qu'on a encore une chance de faire un film, un disque ou un bouquin même si toute l'artillerie marketing/distribution n'est pas derrière soi.
> Et par exemple, heureusement qu'il existe une avance sur recettes, heureusement... Et ne t'en déplaise, ce système et les autres profite aussi largement aux productions vulgairement commerciales.



Vulgairement commerciales. On commence comme ça et après ça devient "vulgairement populaire"...
Et après on dit que c'est moi qui ait une courte vue...


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dites c'est grave pour moi si je comprends rien ??



c'est normal; toi avec ta guitare jim harley et ton ampli samick, qu'est ce que tu peux y comprendre a l'art conceptuel!


----------



## da capo (24 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Vulgairement commerciales. On commence comme ça et après ça devient "vulgairement populaire"...
> Et après on dit que c'est moi qui ait une courte vue...


Boh, tu fais la différence entre commercial et populaire, on dirait : moi aussi.

Ne monte pas sur tes grands chevaux, dès qu'on parle de courte vue, car on dira de toi que tu as des oeillères...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est normal; toi avec ta guitare jim harley et ton ampli samick, qu'est ce que tu peux y comprendre a l'art conceptuel!



Enorme !!!

Il a toutes les ficelles..

Je dois le connaitre ce type, c'est pas possible...


----------



## Giam_ (24 Juin 2005)

"Ce fut ma première prise de conscience que l'art pouvait exister selon cette nouvelle modalité, tourner comme un satellite autour de la conscience, plûtot que d'être un objet physique" Steinberg à prpos de l'art conceptuel.

C'est tout ce que je voulais exprimer ce soir - c'est hallucinant d'entendre ça tout de même, ça me siffle dans les oreilles comme quand DeVilliers parle de politique.


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je disais plus haut. Etre populaire est mal vu en France. Mieux vaut faire un film qui fait 300 entrées ou un bouquin qui se vendra à 45 exemplaires qu'un truc qui marche et qui sera immédiatement taxé de commercial quel que soit sa qualité...



J'ai du mal m'exprimer.
Pour faire clair, je trouve que c'est plutôt un problème d'activité que de popularité. Finalement, que ça marche ou non, c'est pas le problème.

Un type qui fait des trucs de ses mains et qui se dit artiste est souvent considéré comme ayant automatiquement du talent. C'est quasi mécanique. Et si on aime pas, c'est qu'on comprend rien. Un maquettiste qui galère un peu et qui vote donc à gauche est de toute façon bourré de qualités ; voilà ce que je ressens souvent dans des discussions ou dans le ton des réponses.

Alors qu'un type qui veut écrire ou faire de la musique, lui il peut être mauvais, donc on peut dire que c'est naze, tout va bien. 
Il est par ailleurs entendu que quand on a affaire à un artiste, lui il travaille beaucoup, alors que chacun sait qu'écrire un livre est une affaire qui se boucle en 3 jours, faire un film est une partie de rigolade tellement c'est fastoche, quant à la musique, on n'en parle même pas.


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Un maquettiste qui galère un peu et qui vote donc à gauche est de toute façon bourré de qualités


Heureusement que notre cher ministère d'état va nettoyer la France de ces nuisibles (je ne mets aucun smily de peur d'être trop gentil)

Non, franchement, vous vous relisez des fois ? ou vous êtes réellement convaincus ?

Je reprends la citation qui même extraite de son contexte n'en perd pas une once de saveur :





			
				TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Un maquettiste qui galère un peu et qui vote donc à gauche est de toute façon bourré de qualités


Vous me ferez trois feuillets sur ce thème : les à priori sont-ils un frein à la critique éclairée d'une démarche artistique.



			
				TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> et qui vote donc à gauche


Là, franchement, chapeau bas... je n'en reviens pas de l'excellence des arguments utilisés.


----------



## TranXarnoss (25 Juin 2005)

Tu ne m'as pas compris, Starmac. C'est exactement le genre d'arguments que l'on lit  ou que l'on entend. Je les rappelais juste pour mémoire. Il va de soi que je trouve cela grotesque, et que les maquettistes et autres artistes sont comme tous les autres, sujets à la médiocrité. Sauf qu'il est difficile de leur dire sans se faire traiter d'inculte.


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne m'as pas compris, Starmac. C'est exactement le genre d'arguments que l'on lit  ou que l'on entend. Je les rappelais juste pour mémoire. Il va de soi que je trouve cela grotesque, et que les maquettistes et autres artistes sont comme tous les autres, sujets à la médiocrité. Sauf qu'il est difficile de leur dire sans se faire traiter d'inculte.


Au temps pour moi.
Désolé pour la méprise.

(un p'tit coup de boule pour me faire pardonner )


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne m'as pas compris, Starmac. C'est exactement le genre d'arguments que l'on lit  ou que l'on entend. Je les rappelais juste pour mémoire. Il va de soi que je trouve cela grotesque, et que les maquettistes et autres artistes sont comme tous les autres, sujets à la médiocrité. Sauf qu'il est difficile de leur dire sans se faire traiter d'inculte.



Définition :
INCULTE : Adj Qualif - Qualifie ceux qui trouvent moche ce que VOUS faites.


----------



## Giam_ (25 Juin 2005)

l'esthétique n'est pas dans l'art, elle est dans le ressenti exprimé par le lecteur


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et l'autre dont j'ai oublié le nom qui chiait sur des toiles et vendait ça une fortune, c'est pas hallucinant de connerie, ça?



Ben non, je trouve pas, artistique, surement pas, mais pas con non plus ... Par contre, les acheteurs ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> et que les maquettistes et autres artistes sont comme tous les autres, sujets à la médiocrité. Sauf qu'il est difficile de leur dire sans se faire traiter d'inculte.



C'est sonny qui va être content !


----------



## Giam_ (25 Juin 2005)

Tout à fait d'accord sur ce point, la femme d'un artiste, qui s'il n'est pas du dimanche, manipulant bien les mots et éventuellement ses foules ou sa femme   je dis ça parce que je partage également une vision plus ou moins identique avec ma mienne  :love: - enfin je pense qu'il faut rédiger un manifeste en faveurs de ses arguments, le publier et partager vos opinions de façon plus saine avec éventuellement des gens qui se sentiront proche de cela. Enfin moi ce que j'en pense. Non parce que là, je ne comprends pas bien l'intérêt.


----------



## belluard (25 Juin 2005)

Quand on cite Aristote, on évite de rajouter un "e" à "ressenti", et tu n'as certainement pas trouvé ce point de vue dans l'esthétique d'Aristote.


----------



## katelijn (25 Juin 2005)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord sur ce point, la femme d'un artiste, qui s'il n'est pas du dimanche, manipulant bien les mots et éventuellement ses foules ou sa femme   je dis ça parce que je partage également une vision plus ou moins identique avec ma mienne  :love: - enfin je pense qu'il faut rédiger un manifeste en faveurs de ses arguments, le publier et partager vos opinions de façon plus saine avec éventuellement des gens qui se sentiront proche de cela. Enfin moi ce que j'en pense. Non parce que là, je ne comprends pas bien l'intérêt.



Comme disait Coluche: "Je ne suis ni pour ni contre, tout au contraire"


----------



## Giam_ (25 Juin 2005)

Tout est une question de lecture - et je pense que la question de la constitution européenne est un bon exemple de la lecture faites par le peuple de la production des élites - et vous voyez ce que cela peut donner - Le courant artistique le plus populaire au monde : l'Impressionnisme ) courant qui à changé définitivement la façon de pratiquer la peinture, les foules ne si sont pas trompées, car elle y sont toujours   et vous connaissez la suite avec comme fin irrémédiable de la peinture : le carré blanc sur fond blanc ) et bien il y a ceux qui soutienne cette thèse et il y a les autres. Et je conseil à certaine personne de l'assemblée de lire quelques textes sur l'art contemporain avant de s'attaquer aux fautes d'orthographes. Quel belle image ! :rateau: et ça ne remet pas en cause la phrase que je site puisque justement elle est le point essentiel dans la pratique artistique, et plus largement dans la vie de tous les jours - philosophie -


----------



## Giam_ (25 Juin 2005)

À propos de Mondrian dans une lettre écrite au début des années 1910, l'artiste précisait: «Je pense que l'être humain ordinaire recherche la beauté dans la vie matérielle mais selon moi l'artiste ne devrait pas le faire. Il ne devrait rien attendre du monde matériel: il doit être seul et lutter seul. Sa création doit se situer à un niveau immatériel*: celui de l'intellect. S'il se contente d'obéir à cette force créatrice et, à cette fin, de rester aussi libre que possible, il en fait assez. Et c'est ainsi qu'il apportera sa contribution à l'humanité.*»

Quand on boit ce genre de littérature, on ne se contente plus à se regarder ses chaussures. Moi je fais des fautes d'orthographe, oui, et bien je les corrige sans ressentiments, je me perfectionne dans l'art de la communication à partir de la base culturel qui est la mienne. Je ne me contente pas de vivre sur mes acquis, c'est un devoir.

L'art, c'est l'histoire de l'humanité.
C'est en tout cas ma proposition actuelle pour la définition de l'art.


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Non! Tout ne se vaut pas. Non!
> Des goûts et des couleurs il y a lieu de discuter.
> Non! Le fait que ça se vend n'est pas un passeport pour la qualité.
> Le contraire non plus d'ailleurs ...
> ...



Amusant ce thread. Réactionnaire à fond. Comme je n'ai ni envie de défendre les réactionnaires (brrrr... quelle idée) mais que d'un autre côté une bonne part des artistes contemporains me gonflent (le parangon de ces nullos étant Ben à mes yeux) je vais simplement réagir à ce bout ci-dessus.

Je n'aime pas ce "RESISTEZ, comme les Cevenols en leur temps".

Voilà. C'est dit. Paf.

Si quand même un petit mot sur l'art : c'est très (très) relatif, l'art. La perception d'une oeuvre ou d'un artiste peut varier extrêmement d'une époque à une autre.

Les artistes, en général, ont un ego de la taille du bronchiosaure adulte et sont dans l'attente toujours insatisfaite de reconnaissance : ceux qui réussissent font tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour rester en haut et ceux qui ne percent pas s'aigrissent (en général, hein : il y a bien des exceptions, comme partout). Mais en fait toute cette comédie pitoyable doit rester là où elle se trouve : dans les ombres des alcôves et des antichambres.

Pour les téléphages, il y a une vision plutôt caustique du monde de l'art dans Six Feet Under. C'est assez bien vu et corrosif. Plus efficace en définitive que l'origine du présent fil, sans l'aigreur.


----------



## alan.a (25 Juin 2005)

C'est un peu caricatural.

Je peux te présenter des dizaines d'artistes de mon proche giron qui se moquent d'une quelconque reconnaissance. Ils ne travaillent pas pour ça, le besoin de créer est quelque chose de viscéral, qui a besoin de sortir.

Ils ont un égo d'acarien, et qui ont peur de montrer leur travail, car c'est une mise à nue difficile. (C'est seulement après 4 ans de travail que je me suis décidé, et c'est loin d'être facile)

La seule chose importante étant d'être honnête avec sa production, quitte à ce qu'elle ne se vende pas, qu'elle ne soit pas comprise, et qu'il faille livrer des pizzas ou empiler des hamburgers pour (sur)vivre.

Je ne connais pas cet esprit de course à l'échalote autour de moi, ceux qui trouvent quelques pistes ouvrent leur carnet d'adresses aux autres, il y a plutôt un bon esprit.

Et je ne pense pas que ce que je peux vivre ici soit quelque chose d'unique.

Ensuite que la création trouve un public et se vende, c'est une autre histoire, mais ce n'est pas le travail de l'artiste.

À mon sens, l'erreur est d'associer artiste et métier.


----------



## Giam_ (25 Juin 2005)

> À mon sens, l'erreur est d'associer artiste et métier.



Tout est dit.


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2005)

Aucun doute que je n'aie une vision un peu sinistre de la chose mais ... il est clair que souvent ceux qui ont percé, quelle que soit leur époque, ont été finalement assez loin de l'image de l'artiste qui crée pour la beauté de l'art voire la beauté du geste lui-même.
Alors si tu es comme cela, très bien, je n'ai rien à en dire. De ceux dont on connaît un peu, généralement des artistes passés, je trouve que leur portrait s'inscrit bien dans ce que je décris.

De toutes façons, que l'artiste soit un saint, un martyre ou un fieffé salaud ne m'intéresse le plus souvent pas. Si j'aime la Xe symphonie de Mahler, du moins son _adagio_, qu'ai-je besoin de connaître ses rapports avec Alma, son début d'analyse avec Freud etc. Il avait un sale caractère. Bon. Et alors ?
Je suis assez fatigué de ce mythe de l'artiste rimbaldien qui occupe des kilomètres de rayonnages dans les bibliothèques avec force thèses et analyses du moindre "geste" de l'artiste. La seule chose qui m'intéresse est ce qu'il (ou elle) a produit. Point.


----------



## alan.a (25 Juin 2005)

Je ne suis pas trop d'accord, mais bon, c'est pas grave.
Il y a des terribles abrutis, c'est évident, en fait j'ai l'impression que ces le même processus que celui qui fait des motards systématiquement des délinquants de la route ou des jeunes des quartiers de sinistres voyoux.

La grande majorité est respectueuse et il suffit de quelques abrutis pour ternir le tableau.

Mais comme tu le dis, l'intérêt est la production.


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2005)

Tout à fait (concernant la production).

Ce qui me paraît aussi important est qu'il faut admettre la liberté de chacun de choisir ce qu'il aime ou non. Si quelqu'un pense que Barbara Cartland, Richard Clayderman ou Bernard Buffet sont des artistes au-dessus du lot, quand je les trouve ineptes, après tout qui suis-je pour établir ce qu'est le bon goût / le mauvais goût ?

Ce qui est assez fascinant est que tout argument en faveur d'un artiste peut être retourné comme un gant à l'encontre d'un autre artiste.

Cela n'empêche nullement d'établir pour soi des hiérarchies de valeur, mais c'est "pour soi" pas pour l'humanité entière.

L'art contemporain me laisse perplexe et en général ne m'intéresse pas beaucoup : je trouve même souvent que c'est n'importe quoi. Mais que ce soit n'importe quoi ... importe peu ! Et quels que soient les agissements des uns et des autres pour être sur le devant de la scène, je trouve que tout ceci est vain. Désolé de remettre cela sur le tapis (genre tarte à la crème) mais tout cela fait partie du grand Barnum de la société du spectacle. On vit avec, on le subit mais on peut aussi décider de n'y plus prêter garde, voilà tout.


----------



## Giam_ (25 Juin 2005)

C'est pourtant cela qui compose la pensée contemporaine car l'art contemporain c'est d'abord et avant tout le mélange des genres, des cultures, un melting-pot qui s'il n'est pas réussi est au moins riche de plein de choses_ que serai l'activité humaine sans ceci ? à l'heure de la croissance 0.


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2005)

Qu'est-ce qui compose la pensée contemporaine ?
J'avoue ne pas avoir suivi  ...

Ce que cela peut être fatigant de toujours entendre d'un côté la bouillie pour chat idéaliste et de l'autre le discours réactionnaire des tenants du classicisme. Pffff .... En clair, quelle direction peut-on choisir entre les âneries de Libération, la masturbation intellectuelle des Inrocks, de Technicart (et aussi la revue de Catherine Millet dont j'ai oublié le nom) d'un côté et de l'autre, le camp du Point, du Figaro etc. ?

Finalement, la seule direction que j'ai trouvée pour l'instant, après avoir été écoeuré par les premiers mais toujours exaspéré par les seconds (ça je me vois mal du côté de Revel ou du Figaro !), c'est de ne plus m'en préoccuper du tout. Pas très folichon mais pas très grave non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Mais que fait ce sujet ici ? Vous voulez transformer le forum arts graphics et graphigroups-nieuwbitude, ou quoi ?
Ce sujet est éminemment intéressant.

Je ne peux pas oposer l'oeuvre de duchamp à celle des classiques. C'est en rompant avec le clacissisme, qu'ils connaissaient, que les génies ont imposé leurs ruptures conceptuelles. Nul épistémologue de l'art contemporain ne nierait le caractère artistique nes novations majeures du siècle passé. C'est sur ces grandes oeuvres que se greffent les artisans que nous sommes, plus que des artistes majeurs. Aucune démarche n'est inféconde, et le dépassement s'effectue par le synchrétisme de l'héritage des novateurs et la savante accumulation des procédés. Là où effectivement il y a problème, c'est quand l'art devient spectacle et que le moindre dessin d'enffant est comparé à picasso, le tag de délinquant considéré comme sacré, la gaypride comme happenning et non expression d'une juste et réelle aspiration de la société.


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2005)

Enfin un point de vue intéressant ...


----------



## Giam_ (26 Juin 2005)

exact


----------

